# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  My First Cycle Results with pics

## chaudry

I have just finished 10 weeks of Testerone E Cycle 500mg/week

----------


## kelevra

Good thickness in chest and shoulders
If that was your first cycle, you could cycle again with the same dosages. Esp if you felt like you were getting good gains. You could keep the Test the same and throw in a bit of Dbol . Or keep it simple and just up the Test to about 750mg weekly.
Get 4-5 cycles under your belt before you make them complicated.

----------


## chaudry

thanks Kelevra for your comments.

Regarding Second cycle Im looking for lean mass with more definition. If i use 750 mg Test weekly should it be run for 10 weeks or 12 weeks ?

----------


## kelevra

> thanks Kelevra for your comments.
> 
> Regarding Second cycle Im looking for lean mass with more definition. If i use 750 mg Test weekly should it be run for 10 weeks or 12 weeks ?


I may not be the best to ask for the length. A lot of guys preach time on = time off and argue from anything from 8 to 16 week cycles. Of course many things depend on your age, goals in BB, current health, and if you want to stay fertile. I have went to Ronnie Rowland's slingshot system. My previous cycles were not a full loss. I did gain some benefits as well as information on how my body responded to substances and diets. However i wish I would have read Ronnie's thread completely before starting cycles. There certainly is more than one way to get across the street, you just got to pick what is best for you. If I was going to do standard cycles, I wouldn't go over 10 weeks. I suggest you jump on Ronnie's thread for sling shot and read away. You will probably find some good info for lean mass as well. Remember the leanness of the weight gained is mostly dependent on diet rather than AAS used.

----------


## Bigd89

Nice work! How much weight did you gain? What are some of your lifts?

----------


## LightBearer631

awesome, did you experience any sides? did you run an AI. any gyno scares? and how did your hair hold up? i have long hair also about to do the same cycle as you but prob running an AI and the test for 12wk

----------


## chaudry

@big d8 My orignal weight was like 96 KG and i ended up at 104 KG. I didn't lift much heavy weights as i was concentrating more on shape and bit definition

@ lightbearer

thankfully i had no issues such as Gyno and my hair are same as they were before the cycle. For PCT I used HCG , nolvadex and clomid

----------


## chaudry

Guys for Second cycle im thinking of Test / Anvar combo please suggest is it good cycle or do i need to do some alteration ???

----------


## Gaspari1255

Good improvement. I would like to see you cut down though before you cycle again. Anavar is a great drug. Lean gains in muscle. I would cut down 10-15 naturally then lean bulk with your proposed cycle. Best ouf luck.

----------


## dec11

good job, youve rounded up nicely

----------


## Matt

Just two points..

1/ When you take before pictures please do so in a way that we can compare with after pictures...
2/ Please get a hair cut....

But from what i can see, good work mate...

----------


## bjpennnn

dont cut your hair just get bigger and become a professsional wrestler

----------


## chaudry

> Just two points..
> 
> 1/ When you take before pictures please do so in a way that we can compare with after pictures...
> 2/ Please get a hair cut....
> 
> But from what i can see, good work mate...


Sure man next time i will remember to take picture in exact same post (before and after cycle)
i like long hairs  :Big Grin: 

@ bjpennn

I will probably suckk in wrestling but i do like watching it


From what i hear from different people so far is that its safe to use Test / Anvar combination

----------


## Rust

The last three comments made my day! 

I have to agree with ******, you should try to cut down naturally. However, I think that's why you're considering Anavar for your second cycle. Consider dropping 3-5 kilo before cycling again. If you have trouble losing weight, consider T3 or Clen to cut down and a cleaner diet. 

From the looks of your "after" photos, it appears as though you have some bloating, which is why you're getting suggestions to cut some extra fat. 

It also looks as though you made decent gains. Even your mustache grew. That was some legit AAS.

----------


## 27300man

Good Job! I wouldn't fight you, lol.

----------


## chaudry

Can someone pls suggest how much Anvar dose i should take for second Cycle and for how long (8 or 10 weeks ) ???

Lets say i take Test E 750 mg for 12 weeks then what should be the dose for anvar ??

----------


## chaudry

> The last three comments made my day! 
> 
> I have to agree with ******, you should try to cut down naturally. However, I think that's why you're considering Anavar for your second cycle. Consider dropping 3-5 kilo before cycling again. If you have trouble losing weight, consider T3 or Clen to cut down and a cleaner diet. 
> 
> From the looks of your "after" photos, it appears as though you have some bloating, which is why you're getting suggestions to cut some extra fat. 
> 
> It also looks as though you made decent gains. Even your mustache grew. That was some legit AAS.


First cycle is always bulking cycle so you do expect some water retention. Nobody looks ripped after 1st cycle mate. I had bigger mustache even before starting or touching steroids lolz.

----------


## bjpennnn

> Can someone pls suggest how much Anvar dose i should take for second Cycle and for how long (8 or 10 weeks ) ???
> 
> Lets say i take Test E 750 mg for 12 weeks then what should be the dose for anvar ??


I would recommend a dose of at least 75mg-100mg ed of var. I ran 100mg ed of var and loved it (With 100mg eod of test prop and mast prop), i got a pump in my arm just by playing the guitar ha.

----------


## Rust

I think _at least_ 50 mg of Anavar ED or more with 1. 400 mg/week of Test Prop or 2. 250mg Test P and 300 mg Promobolan per week. The Test should be adjust based on what results you're looking for. 

If you ran 750mg/week of Test E for 12 weeks I think 50-75mg ED would suffice. If you have the cash, go on the higher end, if not, then the lower. I wouldn't recommend Anavar at less than 40mg ED. 

Also, if money is an issue with the 'Var, consider 10 weeks at a higher dose instead of 12 at a lower.

----------


## chaudry

here's what i have Planned for the Second cycle

700 mg Test Cypionate / Week (10 Weeks)
600 mg Avnvar / Week (10 Weeks)

Your opinions plz OR shall i run Anvar 2 weeks longer than Testerone ??? Money is not an issue for me

----------


## chaudry

BUMP

Regarding my last post no suggestions guys ??

----------


## Gaspari1255

I would go weeks 1-10 700mg of Cyp. Weeks 4-10: 75mg ED Var.

----------


## chaudry

> I would go weeks 1-10 700mg of Cyp. Weeks 4-10: 75mg ED Var.


Any reason for using anvar from week 4-10 mate instead of 1-10 mate ?

----------


## Gaspari1255

> Any reason for using anvar from week 4-10 mate instead of 1-10 mate ?


Finish out with a tight hard look. Anavar is great for small quality gains. No point to "kick start" the cycle with Var in the beginning because it's a weak compound. Great cosmetic drug, imo.

----------


## D7M

Nice work, man. 

I don't think you need to go up to 700mg/wk yet. You'll still have gains off 500mg/wk. 

I'd also run the var right up till you start pct, while you're waiting for the cyp ester to clear.

----------


## chaudry

> Finish out with a tight hard look. Anavar is great for small quality gains. No point to "kick start" the cycle with Var in the beginning because it's a weak compound. Great cosmetic drug, imo.


Point NOTED. i will do it as you suggested. Thanks for your guidance mate

----------


## evil30

Looking good bro....... make sure you give yourself plenty of time between cycles for your body to adjust to newly added muscle and recalibrate yourself. Also, let your boys fully recover. Most vets suggest time on = time off. But keep in mind that means in your case you did a 10 week cycle and I assume a standard 4 week PCT, you should take off a minimum 14 weeks or basically 4 months before you hit it again. I would also be cautious of going to crazy with 2nd cycle of test or even adding another compound. Keep it simple for your first 2-3 cycles and go from there to really see how your body reacts. Again, just my cautious advice from what I have learned.

I know your before pics are limited but I can definately see some results. Keep up the good work bro!!!! Also, you do kinda look like the late wrestler Eddie Guerrero! You may have a future in the WWF my friend! LOL

----------


## chaudry

Here's a little change that i have planned for Second cycle

testerone C 700mg/w for 10 weeks
Masteron 500 mg/w for 12 weeks
Anvar 100mg/d for 6 weeks

----------


## chaudry

> Looking good bro....... make sure you give yourself plenty of time between cycles for your body to adjust to newly added muscle and recalibrate yourself. Also, let your boys fully recover. Most vets suggest time on = time off. But keep in mind that means in your case you did a 10 week cycle and I assume a standard 4 week PCT, you should take off a minimum 14 weeks or basically 4 months before you hit it again. I would also be cautious of going to crazy with 2nd cycle of test or even adding another compound. Keep it simple for your first 2-3 cycles and go from there to really see how your body reacts. Again, just my cautious advice from what I have learned.
> 
> I know your before pics are limited but I can definately see some results. Keep up the good work bro!!!! Also, you do kinda look like the late wrestler Eddie Guerrero! You may have a future in the WWF my friend! LOL


thanks bro for your comments

Wrestling is not my piece for pie as it requires lots of skills and hard work

----------


## kelevra

> Here's a little change that i have planned for Second cycle
> 
> testerone C 700mg/w for 10 weeks
> Masteron 500 mg/w for 12 weeks
> Anvar 100mg/d for 6 weeks


Are you running Mast inject able or oral?
Be cautious of too many orals ran together
why are you running mast longer than test?
what end are you running the Var on?

----------


## chaudry

Masteron is injectable i hate taking pills
its a typo mistake i will be running mast for 10 weeks at 500mg/w
Anavar will be from week 4-10 100mg/day

----------


## Gaspari1255

> Masteron is injectable i hate taking pills
> its a typo mistake i will be running mast for 10 weeks at 500mg/w
> Anavar will be from week 4-10 100mg/day


I like that cycle, but it may be overkill for your second cycle.

----------


## chaudry

> I like that cycle, but it may be overkill for your second cycle.


So shall i drop Masterone or Anavar ? What do u suggest ?

----------


## kelevra

You have plenty of options for your second so don't over think it. whatever you do should be beneficial, but you want to take it slow as the more compounds and the more AAS you put in your system the more sides you'll have to deal with. 
For a second cycle i would recommend just the Test @ 500-750mg weekly. Then if there are still few sides you can add the Mast or Var on the next go round. 
The cycle you have proposed looks fine, but no need to get into a hurry??
As for which one to drop, that's a personnel goal thing. If you're looking to harden up and gain some clean strength the Var may be better. If you're looking to bulk then drop the Var. Some others have more experience with Var and Mast than I do, that is just my cent and ahalf.
good luck

----------


## ranman32566

Sweet combo test/av..go for it

----------


## SlimJoe

Good results

----------


## chaudry

I have Thought long and this is what i have decided which is going to be final and i have placed the order already :

Test Cyp 700mg/ Week for 10 Weeks
Anavar 100mg/day Week 4 - 10

HCG 500iu/d for 2 weeks
Clomid and novla for 4 weeks

----------


## bjpennnn

drop the dosage to 500mg ew an run your test 2 weeks longer.

----------


## chaudry

thanks to all my fellow members who have posted and given me nice tips in this thread. Noobs like me get a lot of information by reading posts of guys like you

----------


## SuperLift

> I have Thought long and this is what i have decided which is going to be final and i have placed the order already :
> 
> Test Cyp 700mg/ Week for 10 Weeks
> Anavar 100mg/day Week 4 - 10
> 
> HCG 500iu/d for 2 weeks
> Clomid and novla for 4 weeks


That looks pretty solid to me bro. Maybe try to cut down just a bit before then hit it? Im betting that youre going to be getting some pretty good gains off this.

----------


## chaudry

> That looks pretty solid to me bro. Maybe try to cut down just a bit before then hit it? Im betting that youre going to be getting some pretty good gains off this.


I hope soo toooo BRO

Im being + VE and im confident this cyle will suit me with hard work that im gonna put into it

----------


## warren916

10 weeks is way to short man, gotta do at least 12....it takes test c about 5 weeks to hit, so you only got 5 weeks to gain...pointless..

----------


## chaudry

> 10 weeks is way to short man, gotta do at least 12....it takes test c about 5 weeks to hit, so you only got 5 weeks to gain...pointless..


I have enought test cypionate Available even for 14 weeks heheh

But i will run Test for 12 weeks at 700Mg/week & Anavar 100mg/d for 10 weeks

----------


## MACHINE5150

> I have enought test cypionate Available even for 14 weeks heheh
> 
> But i will run Test for 12 weeks at 700Mg/week & Anavar 100mg/d for 10 weeks


that is a lot of anavar .. you are going to spend a small fortune on that much anavar but YOU WILL get results.. i say go for it.. run HCG during the entire cycle at 250iu E3D for weeks 4-17weeks.. then start PCT a bout 3 days after last HCG shot with torem 120/120/60/60 Nolvadex 40/40/20/20

good luck

----------


## chaudry

> that is a lot of anavar .. you are going to spend a small fortune on that much anavar but YOU WILL get results.. i say go for it.. run HCG during the entire cycle at 250iu E3D for weeks 4-17weeks.. then start PCT a bout 3 days after last HCG shot with torem 120/120/60/60 Nolvadex 40/40/20/20
> 
> good luck


Sure i will keep that in mind

by the way since you are way more experienced than me what results i can expect from this cycle ???

----------


## chaudry

I have Posted New Pics of Test / Anavar cycle. So far im into 4th week of this cycle

----------


## chaudry

irreeeeeeeeeeeelevant pics

----------


## Rust

Chaudry, you should take off the white shirt, but keep the tie, then take photos. That would be much better! ; )

----------


## auslifta

I think your first cycle wasn't good, and I'm not expecting any different this time. Mainly because diet is an obvious problem for you. There is very little difference in your first cycle that couldnt have been achieved naturally. Your bf is too high IMO

----------


## auslifta

Are you looking for anavar to make up for the short comings in your diet?

----------


## Noles12

Before pictures in a completely covered shirt will do nothing for a comparison after

----------


## chaudry

I will take it off once my second cycle is complete

----------


## chaudry

But so far i feel real gud with the combo of anvar and test C. Strength has been increasing day by day

----------


## lovbyts

At least you got rid of that hairy caterpillar on your upper lip. Only thing now you look like Bobcat Goldthwait..

----------


## chaudry

> I think your first cycle wasn't good, and I'm not expecting any different this time. Mainly because diet is an obvious problem for you. There is very little difference in your first cycle that couldnt have been achieved naturally. Your bf is too high IMO


that's your opinion. I achieved what i wanted from my 1st cycle and im happy with it. Second cycle so far has been gud as i have noticed some nice changes in my physique

----------


## chaudry

> At least you got rid of that hairy caterpillar on your upper lip. Only thing now you look like Bobcat Goldthwait..


Well FU G ay BI TCH

----------


## Black

> I think your first cycle wasn't good, and I'm not expecting any different this time. Mainly because diet is an obvious problem for you. There is very little difference in your first cycle that couldnt have been achieved naturally. Your bf is too high IMO


Jesus, FINALLY someone said something. I was reading through this thread and there was nothing but support and advice for a second cycle. Thanks for being honest auslifta.

----------


## Black

@chaudry

I was going to ask some questions about workout history and diet, but the pictures tell enough. In your first before pic, is that your workout equipment behind you? Do you also go to a gym or have other equipment at home? If so, what?

So much for following a time on, time off for your second cycle. Since you didn't do that, I'd assume you did bloodwork to see if you recovered fully from your first cycle? Nope, didn't think so.

You have no exercise, diet or cycle experience. You shouldn't even be touching anabolics. You are the people that give anabolics a bad name.

But what really is disturbing is the all the members saying "good work" and helping you with your next cycle. To anyone reading these threads for education and research, take note of the members names who are giving support and ignore their other posts you come across.

----------


## wmaousley

Buy some bigger dress shirts

----------


## chaudry

> @chaudry
> 
> I was going to ask some questions about workout history and diet, but the pictures tell enough. In your first before pic, is that your workout equipment behind you? Do you also go to a gym or have other equipment at home? If so, what?
> 
> So much for following a time on, time off for your second cycle. Since you didn't do that, I'd assume you did bloodwork to see if you recovered fully from your first cycle? Nope, didn't think so.
> 
> You have no exercise, diet or cycle experience. You shouldn't even be touching anabolics. You are the people that give anabolics a bad name.
> 
> But what really is disturbing is the all the members saying "good work" and helping you with your next cycle. To anyone reading these threads for education and research, take note of the members names who are giving support and ignore their other posts you come across.


Yeeeeeeeeeee Right whatever you are saying is right (In DREAMZ) . So you think u are the MR OLYMPIA NOW ????? oooo wait a second you are a LEGEND. Don't Worry i will Nominate your name for OSCARS because you did wonderful acting in this thread MORON

----------


## chaudry

> Buy some bigger dress shirts


Don't have MONEY

----------


## Noles12

Showing the pictures post cycle shirtless to compare to your pictures in a shirt does nothing. There is no way to tel if anything has changed

And so far everything everyone here has been telling you is true. You were not ready to cycle again for many reasons. The most important to me is you did not give your body enough time to recover from the previous cycle

----------


## chaudry

> Showing the pictures post cycle shirtless to compare to your pictures in a shirt does nothing. There is no way to tel if anything has changed
> 
> And so far everything everyone here has been telling you is true. You were not ready to cycle again for many reasons. The most important to me is you did not give your body enough time to recover from the previous cycle


How do u know i wasn't ready for my second Cycle are you MY DOCTOR ??? Have u seen my blood levels report ? No then shuut the ****kk up.

Second thing when my second cycle is complete i will take all the pics in same pose that i took in 1st cycle without shirt on

----------


## Noles12

> How do u know i wasn't ready for my second Cycle are you MY DOCTOR ??? Have u seen my blood levels report ? No then shuut the ****kk up.
> 
> Second thing when my second cycle is complete i will take all the pics in same pose that i took in 1st cycle without shirt on


Nope i havent. Have you seen your blood results?

You are really ignorant and disrespectful to those who try to help. You obviously dont know what you are doing and it shows

----------


## lovbyts

> Well FU G ay BI TCH


LOL, I had no idea this had turned out this way. I didnt even mean it as an insult or something bad. I think he was a really funny guy, you just look similar to him, not necessarily a bad thing but it seems you have been slammed with people giving you a hard time. I was actually not going there but for the most part they are just being honest.

Instead of making yourself look worse take it as corrective criticism and try to learn from it. You have made some obvious mistakes but instead of owning up to them you are being defensive and making it worse.

Take a stop back and think about what you would say to someone else in the same position.

----------


## iliveforever

> *SECOND CYCLE (TESTERONE ANAVAR) 4th Week into the cycle*


lol wtf is this sh1t?

----------


## Black

> Yeeeeeeeeeee Right whatever you are saying is right (In DREAMZ) . So you think u are the MR OLYMPIA NOW ????? oooo wait a second you are a LEGEND. Don't Worry i will Nominate your name for OSCARS because you did wonderful acting in this thread MORON


I am so confused. If you want to help others and yourself, just answer the questions in my original post instead of ignoring them.

----------


## east coast 13

wow this guy is nuts....stop giving him advice please

----------


## Matt

Lmao, this thread turned out to be a funny one. Well at least the op took my one piece of advice which was to get a hair cut..

As for the latest photo's, there a complete waste of time....

----------


## bass

> LOL, I had no idea this had turned out this way. I didnt even mean it as an insult or something bad. I think he was a really funny guy, you just look similar to him, not necessarily a bad thing but it seems you have been slammed with people giving you a hard time. I was actually not going there but for the most part they are just being honest.
> 
> Instead of making yourself look worse take it as corrective criticism and try to learn from it. You have made some obvious mistakes but instead of owning up to them you are being defensive and making it worse.
> 
> Take a stop back and think about what you would say to someone else in the same position.


holy shit! thats is funny! i thought your original post was very funny and expected the OP to response like "LOL" or something. i detect roid rage ! LOL!

----------


## brad1986

HAHAHAAHA what are these pics supoosed to be?? Facial profiles? You take 4 of the same pics and the only diferance is your heads angle hahahaha wtf is this sh!t? I swear your first cycle ended a month ago didnt it?

----------


## brad1986

I literally lol'd in my office by myself when i saw those pics hahaha Im still dying inside. This is being saved to one of my favorites... Hall of shame anybody?

hahaha fu!ck me hahahaa

----------


## Sulixe

wow this is hilarious

----------


## auslifta

Yeah HOS for sure. I doubt we will have the privilege to hear from him again.

----------


## brad1986

^^^ i know huh lol

----------


## Narkissos

> dont cut your hair just get bigger and become a professsional wrestler


lmao.

----------


## chaudry

*Second cycle testerone Cyp 700mg/w for 11 weeks anvar used only for 1st 4 weeks coz i was not able to ajust with it*

----------


## chaudry

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## chaudry

@ *iliveforever* 

can you plz edit your post and remove your pics. i will appreciate your kindness

----------


## Bigd89

Your easily 20% bf. You need stop juicing until you fix your diet

----------


## brad1986

Whats with the cleavage pics? lol

----------


## chaudry

> Whats with the cleavage pics? lol


Im not your mom so plzzzzzzzzzzzz dont masturbate on me lolzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## chaudry

i stopped anavar after begining 1st 4 weeks coz my body was not adjusting well with it. Back pumps and some other issues i was getting when i used it. Moment i stopped it i was ok

this bloatness is due to Test cyp at 700 mg/w for 11 weeks i think some of it will go away once the recovery cycle is over

----------


## LoneLifter

> I literally lol'd in my office by myself when i saw those pics hahaha Im still dying inside. This is being saved to one of my favorites... Hall of shame anybody?


This thread has to be a joke.... right? Brad1986 is right..... hall of shame for sure if it isn't....

----------


## lovbyts

Well you got balls if nothing else for posting up more pictures but really it's true, you need to fix the diet and get your BF down before doing any more cycles Get down to below 15% and you will look much better but at 20-22% it just doesnt work. Now you look more like Nacho Libre (Jack Black)

----------


## GJtoSORT

Ïðèâåì âñåì ïîëüçîâàòåëÿì ôîðóìà! 
Ñäåëàë ñàéò, íà êîòîðîì åñü àáñîëþòíî ëþáîé ñîôò, êîòîðûé íóæåí èìåííî äëÿ âàøåãî êîìïüþòåðà. 
Flash ïëàãèí
Äðàéâåð nvidia geforce 9300m gs
C motech cnu 550 äðàéâåð
Âèäåî ôàéëû
Âñå äðàéâåð äëÿ windows xp
Fx 5600 äðàéâåð
Áåñïëàòíàÿ âîññòàíîâëåíèå ôàéëîâ
Ati radeon x1950 äðàéâåð
Äëÿ amd äðàéâåð âèäåîêàðò
Áàçà äàííûõ ñàíêò-ïåòåðáóðãà
Äðàéâåð panasonic nv-gs47
Äëÿ âèäåîêàðò amd äðàéâåð
Äðàéâåðû äëÿ íîóòáóêà ñàìñóíã
Àíòèâèðóñíèê ìàéêðîñîôò áåñïëàòíî
Çâóêîâîé äðàéâåð äëÿ âèíäîâñ 7
Áàçà äàííûõ ìåãàôîí ïîâîëæüå
Www acer ru äðàéâåð
D-link dir-100 äðàéâåð
Ìàéêðîñîôò âîðä óñòàíîâèòü áåñïëàòíî
Äðàéâåðà äëÿ âèäåîêàðòû windows 7

Ýòè ññûëêè ïîìîãóò âàì íàéòè ýòè ïðîãðàììû! 
Ïðîâåðüòå!

----------


## eastcoast112

wow, how the fukk did you get into a shirt that tight?

somebody must have vacuum sealed your ass in it.

----------


## beer boy

OMG that was the best laugh iv had all week!!  :Smilie:

----------


## xxd1v3r

This turn out to be the best thread.......ROFLMAO.....my sides hurt

----------


## MKG

> This turn out to be the best thread.......ROFLMAO.....my sides hurt


Agreed! This thread made me laugh almost as much as a thread I read afew years back on another forum about a dude injecting tren in his hole...lmao.

----------


## C-BuZz

> Now you look more like Nacho Libre (Jack Black)





> Agreed! This thread made me laugh almost as much as a thread I read afew years back on another forum about a dude injecting tren in his hole...lmao.


Jesus Christ, I've got tears FLOWING down my face now SRS  :Frown:  Thread FULL of win.

----------


## Noles12

> Jesus Christ, I've got tears FLOWING down my face now SRS  Thread FULL of win.


And also about 10 months old

----------


## C-BuZz

Yeah I know soz, I couldn't help myself in my fit of laughter. Wasen't thinking straight.

----------


## Gavstrutt

This is the best read ive ever had...i am actually ****ing wetting myself! Where did you find this guy he is a legend...yes the cleavage!!! Lmfao

----------


## JAM24

Nice work man. Good modivation for all.

----------


## dooie

> Nice work man. Good modivation for all.


Wait... What??

----------


## chuds

> Agreed! This thread made me laugh almost as much as a thread I read afew years back on another forum about a dude injecting tren in his hole...lmao.




I remember that....some guy was asking where do u have to inject....near the ring or inside the ring in your ass....and then he went on to defend himself with some IT / IP / subnet mask config or something on those lines....

----------

